
U.S. Military Seeks Authorization to Expand Counterterrorism Drone War to Kenya - AndrewBissell
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/09/15/us/politics/shabab-drone-authorities-kenya.html
======
anm89
I think if there is something all Americans can agree on, it's that Kenya is a
clear and ever present military threat to people living in the USA.

